# Jason Chaffetz-Colbert Report



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

This is pretty darn funny. I think we made a good choice when we got rid of that turncoat Cannon. Watch the video on this link.

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=5254072


----------



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

LMFAO!!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I watched that last night, it is still funny.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

"Hello Sweetness."


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Good one Artoxx.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

GaryFish said:


> "Hello Sweetness."


*Indeed.* :mrgreen:


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

"...which provides the most spectacular explosions in Utah that don't start in a meth lab."

"Tell me about your black person. Is he nice?"

"...and the Maverik is a gay bar?"

:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------

